# Please help me identify "Hoss"



## gibbrishclown (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello! I recently purchased a cichlid tank and was told that this was a South American Cichlid, but not given any further details about him/her. I compared pictures and have only a guess as to what this fish is. I'm pretty curious what kind of fish he is and what he needs... Can you guys help me identify him from pictures? I'd sure appreciate it!!

This is what he looks like today. He's relatively shy and runs off when I walk up to the tank, but the other fish run when he gets territorial. The first few days we had him, his black stripe wasn't complete, I'm sure he was pale from the rough transition. He also flashes a little red on his belly- but it's not a lot of red and at first I thought he'd rubbed against something from the look...





































TIA!


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a salvini to me.


----------



## gibbrishclown (Jul 7, 2008)

THANK YOU!!

I had seen pictures of those and thought he looked kinda like them, but I'm sure the pics I saw were either in better tanks or with better fish or something because they all looked much more extravagant than he? does.

I was reading about those and they said they were safe with plants... mine is not.  He had a great time uprooting whatever plant was in there and shredding the leaves.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

If it's truely south american ... the only cichlid I know from there that even looks close to yours is an umbie ...


----------



## gibbrishclown (Jul 7, 2008)

The ad I bought them from called him a South American... that's all I really had to go on.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Well...it appears to be a Salvini to me. This "Hoss" as labeled...certainly isn't the "Hoss" from the western show called Bonanza... :lol:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Agreed on Salvini. Only because I just saw a picture of one like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

gibbrishclown said:


> The ad I bought them from called him a South American... that's all I really had to go on.


Central American if you want be exact. The seller probably didn't figure the difference.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe I haven't seen enough large sal's before, but really doesn't look like one to me.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

its a salvini... they get higher bodied as they grow


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

gage said:


> its a salvini... they get higher bodied as they grow


 :thumb:


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

If you feed him shrimp or krill his color will come out more. yours looks like he has been taken care of well, so if you color him up he should be really stunning.


----------

